# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم GCPro Key تحديثات :  GcProKey Update59 Exclusive & World's 1st Solutions Inside Feel the Heat in winter

## mohamed73

* Gcpro is the only team which provide best & most wanted solutions of market to users.*   * World's 1st & Very Exclusive Solution* * Added support for Samsung Reactivation Lock Remove for QCOM & others phone* * World First & Very Exclusive !!* *Must have eng root or adb with root.** Added support for Samsung APP Locked Phone ASK/RPL Base Unlocking...* * World First & Very Exclusive !!* *ASK read need root & must select modem port. write RPL do not need root. 
    RPL will be provide by GPG resellers check main sales section or GPG reseller list.* * Added support for samsung qcom old phones bypass Knox ..* * World First & Very Exclusive !!* *Bypass  Knox is use to avoid combination firmware flashing for  warranty void  phones.. if combination not worked on your phone possible  BYPASS KNOX  will not work too.
It's BETA* * Added Motorola new security patch & models Enable ADB Support.** Steps are exactly same as before no need fastboot mode just Factory Mode.*    * Improvements*  *GCMOD method.** adb_unlock fail to read full info.** sprint unlock for N910P rev 5.** sprint unlock with root come case its show false success.(J727P rev 3,J327P rev 3 is not possible to unlock at present)** improved adb handler.*   *Strongly recommend to use latest version.
NO PRO.
NO PACK.
NO EVERY YEAR FEE..
NO ACTIVATION..
AGAIN REMEMBER ONLY GCPRO YOU WILL ALWAYS ON TOP.* *Do you feel it ?
Do you feel it ?
Feel The Difference With GCPro.
Grab it while its HOT..* * Big thanks to all bug hunters who helped to improve GCPro software.** Download Links:*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     				__________________
 Best Regards
Faisal_Computer
General Manager
GPGIndustries

----------


## mohamed73

_Before Use this Update You have to Perform these steps...  Please go to support download latest GCPROKEYupdate59.Make sure latest GCPROKEYupdate59Make sure latest Java installed in pc if not use this link to install it. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Make sure you have no other box/dongle/smart card connected to pc.Make  sure If you fail to understand steps or have issue with English reading  i suggest you to contact your reseller and ask him help for your card  update..If you fail to update you may lost your GCPro..Make  sure  you do not lost internet,power,pc off etc, we won't be  responsible for you card brick.You are doing at your own risk. You must  follow steps and do exactly what we said.If you have any issue  in understanding steps please talk with your reseller & tell him to  update for you. Each card only allowed once to update.. You can not use  ANY OLD version after update.Go to updatexx\updatetool\ folder open GCPROUPDTOOLOK select Update GCPro press do job.الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]In  case any error contact at skype. if you can't use skype use facebook  gcprokey page to talk, if you can't use both post in activation thread  with UPDATETOOL\LOGS\ all files.  DO NOT LOST/DELETE ANY UPDATE LOG IT MAY HELP TO FIX YOUR ISSUE FAST.Server reply ... ERR_BADCMD or ERR_USE_LATEST_UPDATE  This error means you are not using latest update. go to support link and download latest update.Card is not Allowed to UPDATE if your dongle is "NOT ACTIVE" Contact reseller tell him to add in server to allow activation. Only your reseller can allow this we can not. 
Best Regards,
GCPro_Team
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     				__________________
 Best Regards
Faisal_Computer
General Manager
GPGIndustries_

----------

